# Rodrigo Vaghi



## Jagermeister (Dec 11, 2005)

This guy is one of only 5 black belt instructors in the United States within Rickson Gracie's BJJ academy (not including Rickson himself).  I live in St. Louis, and Vaghi has a school here that I'm considering enrolling in.  Can anyone offer any feedback on him/his style of instruction?  I know that he does quite a few seminars both here in the U.S. and internationally, and I'd like to hear what any of you have to say about him before I go in to check the place out.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, I met with Rodrigo.  I think I'll be joining his school, but not until after the holidays.  I can't wait.  I still can't believe this guy's in Saint Louis, of all places.  But...

I didn't get any responses to my post.  Nobody has been to any of his seminars?  I mean, this guy trained with all the Gracies for about 15 years, for God's sake, and nobody knows anything about him?

Here's a profile of him: http://www.martialdirect.com/profiles/vaghi.php


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know him! Good luck to you though.


----------



## Real Position (Dec 16, 2005)

Rodrigo is awesome. What more is there to say about him? He is a black belt under Rickson. Has been in St. Louis about 10 years. His nickname is "The Vise". He is a great instructor and nice guy. I usually see him at the Relson Gracie Nationals and Gracie Worlds in Columbus.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 16, 2005)

Real Position said:
			
		

> His nickname is "The Vise".



That's wicked.  I'm gonna have to drop that on him.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 16, 2005)

He has a team based here in Omaha, I met one of them once but decided to train BJJ with some other guys, mostly due to the logisitics of their schedule and facilities.


----------

